# 955



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

According to serial number; seems to be a 90 or 91. Cannot figure out where the neutral return spring is located; goes great forwards & in reverse; just will not return to neutral when I release either pedal. I cannot find anything on the internet. I am going to stop at JD dealer when I am in the area & looks at a parts list; but for now; can someone help me?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

The JD-955 is a Yanmar tractor pained JD Green. 
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/5/152-john-deere-955.html 

Yanmar has been making CUT tractors for JD for over 41+ years. Your model looks very much like the Yanmar FX Series era of tractor. 

Now, there are 2 types of the 955. The one without front headlights was kit assembled here in the USA as Yanmar sent it over and JD used their sheet metal panels around it. The other one with front headlights is the Yanmar supplied and JD painted green.  

This was in the transition era when Yanmar would only supply engines and chassis to JD as tariffs and import duties were rising out of Asia. De-ja-vue like today.  

It's a strong machine, a keeper!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

All the JD 955 tractors use the same transaxle. Here is a depiction of the shift forks and rails with the detent springs identified: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/61747/referrer/navigation/pgId/2318543

If it is the neutral position on the range control, you want this slide: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/61747/referrer/navigation/pgId/2396895


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is a pic of the neutral spring #29. If spring is ok, pivot may be binding on eccentric cam.


----------

